# Muskie leaders



## jackfm (Feb 16, 2014)

Going to try using florocarbon for leaders this year any thoughts on what test to use and if I still need a swivel? 

Thanks 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 5020T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

100# for trollin&60# for casting. Im using a swivel between the braid and leader and a snap on the lure. I don't like long leaders because of netting fish by yourself. 8 foot max. Just enough to clip too your rod without having to reel your braid through the eyes. Hope it helps ya.


----------



## jackfm (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks jig help a lot 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 5020T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Everyone is different but I would never use less then 100 lb fluorocarbon for a leader casting . I use 130 lb stealth leaders that are tied glued and crimped. I use solid wire for jerk/glide baits. I do know people that use 80 lb for trolling and have know people that use 80 to 100 lb for casting but they have lost some fish because their leader got cut or broke, at least with the 80 lb. I have never lost a fish because my leader was cut or broken with the 130 lb leaders. A backlash with a 60 lb leader is also a sure way to loose an expensive lure. IMO


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

I've been using an 8" piece of 50# mono for years. I've caught more muskie and pike than I could count, and have never had a failure of any kind. You don't have to change it often, and you can pull it through the tip eyelet with no problem.

I've tried heavier 80#, but it's miserable to deal with tying knots on muskie sized tackle.


----------



## jackfm (Feb 16, 2014)

Just trying to get away from wire. Have tried several different types and always have a problem with them kinking. Want to try and keep the bait in the water to get those 10000 cast over with 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 5020T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Anzomcik (Jul 28, 2010)

I have been using 100# fluro I tie myself for several years, about 9-11 inches long. I have been very happy with durability, and function. I found with very heavy poundage leaders you will lose action on some styles of baits, so that's why I keep it at 100#, I am sure going to 130# will not kill any more action. I am talking 180+ pound


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Trolling I use 3 foot 80 pound Seagar with a Spro swivel to the braid and a Spro snap on the lure end. Both are tied with a perfection loop. I might go World's Fair this year.

Casting I shorten it up to maybe half that.


----------

